# Blanched Pesto Recipe



## corazon (Jul 15, 2005)

My husband said I should post this recipe because it is the best pesto he's ever had and I'd have to agree.  I think blanching the leaves makes the pesto a bit creamier and the pesto comes out bright green!  I also have a wimpy blender, which has a much easier time with the blanched leaves rather than the dry leaves.  Anyway, thought I'd share and I hope you enjoy!

Blanched Pesto
Recipe can easily be doubled.  Yields 1 1/2 cups
_1 TBS plus 1 tsp coarse salt_
_3 cups packed basil leaves_
_1/4 cup ice water_
_1 to 2 cloves garlic, smashed and peeled_
_1/2 cup pine nuts (I toast mine)_
_1/4 cup parmesan cheese_
_1 tsp freshly ground black pepper_
_1/2 cup evoo_

_*Bring 2 quart water seasoned with 1 TBS of the salt to a rolling boil.  Meanwhile, set up an ice bath by combining ice and water in a medium bowl._
_Put the basil in the boiling water, pressing it gently under the water, and cook for just 2 or 3 seconds.  Quickly remove the basil from the water (a Chinese strainer works great here) and plunge it immediatley into the ice bath to stop the cooking process.  Let cool completely for 2 minutes._
_Remove the basil from the ice bath and squeeze gently with your hands or in a clean dishtowel to remove most of the excess water._
_Chop the basil coarsely with a sharp knife and then put it in a blender.  Add the 1/4 cup ice water, garlic, pine nuts, parm, the remaining tsp of salt and the pepper.  Blend until the basil is coarsely pureed, scraping down the sides and adding more water to facilitate blending only if needed.  Be patient; don't add more water if it isn't necessary.  With the blender running, add the evoo in a steady stream until the pesto looks creamy and emulsified.  Cover and store in the refrigerator for a few days or in the freezer for up to a few months._

*I take a short cut with the blanching process.  It seems a pain with the big pot of water and having to fish out the leaves.  Instead I throw a handful of leaves into a colander and just boil water in the kettle.  Once the water is boiling, I just pour the water over the leaves and I'm able to plunge the entire colander into the ice bath without having to fish the leaves.  I also toast my pine nuts.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2005)

wow - who knew?

I guess it makes for a more mild pesto?


----------

